# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Ρεύμα χωρίς καλώδια

## ice

Ρεύμα χωρίς καλώδια
Πρωτοποριακό φύλλο πλαστικού λειτουργεί ως ασύρματη πρίζα

Οι τοίχοι και τα γραφεία θα μπορούσαν στο μέλλον να λειτουργούν ως ασύρματες πρίζες, χάρη σε μια εφεύρεση ερευνητών στην Ιαπωνία: ένα φύλλο πλαστικού με τυπωμένα κυκλώματα το οποίο εκπέμπει ενέργεια σε συμβατές συσκευές που βρίσκονται σε μικρή απόσταση.

Το πρωτότυπο που παρουσίασε η ερευνητική ομάδα στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Τόκιο έχει το μέγεθος μιας σελίδας χαρτιού, με πάχος ένα χιλιοστό και βάρος 50 γραμμάρια. Στη σημερινή του μορφή μπορεί να τροφοδοτεί συσκευές ισχύος έως και 40 Watt, όσο μια μικρή λάμπα ή ένας μικρός φορητός υπολογιστής.

Όπως αναφέρει ο δικτυακός τόπος του Nature Materials, όπου παρουσιάζεται η εφεύρεση, το φύλλο περιέχει στη βάση του τρανζίστορ από πεντακένιο, ένα οργανικό μόριο του οποίου η ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί.

Πάνω από το στρώμα αυτό βρίσκονται χάλκινα πηνία, τα οποία αναγνωρίζουν τις συμβατές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, διακόπτες «μικροηλεκτρομηχανικών συστημάτων» (MEMS), καθώς και μια δεύτερη στρώση χάλκινων πηνίων, τα οποία μεταδίδουν ενέργεια με επαγωγή.

Για να αντλήσουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα από το φύλλο πλαστικού, οι συσκευές πρέπει να είναι εξοπλισμένες με αντίστοιχα πηνία λήψης.

Η απόδοση της μεταφοράς ενέργειας υπολογίζεται στο 81,4%, συγκριτικά με 93% στο δίκτυο ηλεκτροδότησης στο σύνολό του. Η διαρροή ενέργειας ως ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι «αρκετά χαμηλή» και, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, δεν εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.

Οι ερευνητές εκτιμούν ότι η μαζική παραγωγή του συστήματος θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει σε πέντε χρόνια, με κόστος γύρω στα 100 δολάρια ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο.

news.in.gr

----------


## papashark

Kάπου είχα δει και φορτιστή κινητού, όπως απλά ακούμπαγες το κινητό σε μια "πλάκα" και φόρτιζε...

----------


## PPZ

Ο Nikola Tesla εκανε πειραματα με ασυρματη μεταδωση ρευματος πριν 80 χρονια.Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο, αλλα παλη ειναι ωραιο να δεις οτι επιτελους υλοποιηθηκε...

----------


## gas

Ετσι φορτιζουν επαγωγικα δηλαδη χωρις καμμια ηλεκρικη συνδεση και οι οδοντοβουρτες ρευματος !  ::

----------


## PPZ

Ναι, και ενας φακος που εχω...  ::

----------


## laydock

χμμ κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο

παντος οραια ειναι, ελπιζω να το εχουμε συντομα!!

----------


## yorgos

> Ο Nikola Tesla εκανε πειραματα με ασυρματη μεταδωση ρευματος πριν 80 χρονια.Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο, αλλα παλη ειναι ωραιο να δεις οτι επιτελους υλοποιηθηκε...



Πράγματι ο Tesla ήταν πολύ ταλέντο και γενικά υπερβολικά μπροστά για την εποχή του. Ισως γιαυτό δεν τον αναγνώρισαν τόσο όσο θα έπρεπε. Και ναί ο Τέσλα ήταν αυτός που μετέδωσε πρώτος πληροφορία ασύρματα και όχι ο Μαρκόνι!  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν παρει δοξα για κατι που δεν εχουν καταφερει αυτοι πρωτοι οποτε φιλε yorgos μην αρπαζεσαι.Εαν θες και παραδειγμα να σου πω το πιο απλο,η θεωρια της σχετικοτητας δεν ηταν του Αινσταιν.....

----------


## PPZ

> Πράγματι ο Tesla ήταν πολύ ταλέντο και γενικά υπερβολικά μπροστά για την εποχή του. Ισως γιαυτό δεν τον αναγνώρισαν τόσο όσο θα έπρεπε. Και ναί ο Τέσλα ήταν αυτός που μετέδωσε πρώτος πληροφορία ασύρματα και όχι ο Μαρκόνι!


 O Markoni ηταν πρωτος, αλλα σε αλλο.Αυτος πρωτος επικοινωνησε με αλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικου Οκεανου...
Τελος παντων, θα επρεπε να περασεις απο το μουσειο του Nikola Tesla στην χωρα μου, για να καταλαβεις τι ταλεντο ηταν.Χωρις αυτον δεν θα ειχαμε πολλα πραγματα που τα σημερα παιρνουμε για δεδομενα...

----------


## the_eye

Tesla - Εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα
Respect !!!

----------


## Nefalim

μια αλλη εκδοχη που ηδη χρησιμοποιειται ειναι τα λαζερ για παραγωγη ενεργειας μεσω της θερμοτητας.

ενα "ματι" εκπεμπει μια ακτινα φωτος που την λαμβανει καποιος δεκτης και την μετατρεπει σε ενεργεια.

πανακριβο και δε μπορει να παραγει μεγαλη ισχυ.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σε ένα πείραμα που είχα διάβαση πριν χρονια είχαν καταφέρει να την ασύρματη μεταφορά ρεύματος αλλα το βασικό μειονέκτημα ήταν ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι η μεταφορά μονο το 20% τις συνολικής παραγόμενης ισχύς.

----------


## spyros_28

Το ειχα διαβασει και εγω το αρθρο αυτο αλλα δεν ξερω εαν το δοκιμασανε στο διαστημα γιατι εκει ειναι πιο ευκολο να μην εχει πολλες απωλειες λογικα.

----------


## batman_9697

καλά αν γινει και αυτό......μετά το μόνο που μένει είναι na μυράζει η ΕΗΔΑΠ το νερό ασύρματα...........  ::   ::

----------


## sv1gfu

> καλά αν γινει και αυτό......μετά το μόνο που μένει είναι na μυράζει η ΕΗΔΑΠ το νερό ασύρματα...........


Για σκεψου ομως να περνουμε και ρευμα απο το νερο που θα μυραζει ασυρματα η ΕΥΔΑΠ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexis-13

καλα αυτοι οι ιαπωνεζοι δεν εχουν το θεο τους.οτι κουλο ακουσουμε απο αυτους θα ειναι...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Power over Waternet? PoW?  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6725955.stm

A clean-cut vision of a future freed from the rat's nest of cables needed to power today's electronic gadgets has come one step closer to reality.

US researchers have successfully tested an experimental system to deliver power to devices without the need for wires.

The setup, reported in the journal Science, *made a 60W light bulb glow from a distance of 2m (7ft)*.

*WiTricity*, as it is called, exploits simple physics and could be adapted to charge other devices such as laptops.

"There is nothing in this that would have prevented them inventing this 10 or even 20 years ago," commented Professor Sir John Pendry of Imperial College London who has seen the experiments.

"But I think there is an issue of time. In the last few years we have seen an exponential growth of mobile devices that need power. The power cable is the last wire to be cut in a wireless connection."

Professor Moti Segev of the Israel Institute of Technology described the work as "truly pioneering".

*Energy gap*

The researchers from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) who carried out the work outlined a similar theoretical setup in 2006, but this is the first time that it has been shown to work.

How wireless energy could work

"We had a strong faith in our theory but experiments are the ultimate test," said team member Assistant Professor Marin Soljacic.

"So we went ahead and sure enough we were successful, the experiments behave very much like the theory."

*Wireless power promise*

The experimental setup consisted of two 60cm (2ft) diameter copper coils, a transmitter attached to a power source and a receiver placed 2m (7ft) away and attached to a light bulb.

With the power switched on at the transmitter, the bulb would light up despite there being no physical connection between the two.

Measurements showed that the setup could transfer energy with 40% efficiency across the gap.

The bulb was even made to glow when obstructions such as wood, metal and electronic devices were placed between the two coils.

"These results are encouraging. The numbers are not far from where you would want for this to be useful," said Professor Soljacic.

*Power cycle*

The system exploits "resonance", a phenomenon that causes an object to vibrate when energy of a certain frequency is applied.

When two objects have the same resonance they exchange energy strongly without having an effect on other surrounding objects. There are many examples of resonance.

"If you fill a room with hundreds of identical glasses and you fill each one with a different level of wine each one will have a different acoustic resonance," explained Professor Soljacic.


MIT Assistant Professor of Physics Marin Soljacic (credit: Donna Coveney/MIT)
This was a rudimentary system that proves energy transfer is possible.
Marin Soljacic

Each glass would ring with a different tone if knocked with a spoon, for example.

"Then if I enter the room and start singing really loudly one of the glasses may explode if I hit exactly the right tone."

Instead of using acoustic resonance, WiTricity exploits the resonance of low frequency electromagnetic waves.

In the experiment both coils were made to resonate at 10Mhz, allowing them to couple and for "tails" of energy to flow between them.

"With each cycle arriving, more pressure, or voltage in electrical terms, builds up in this coil," explained Professor Pendry.

Over a number of cycles the voltage gathered until there was enough pressure, or energy, at the surface to flow into the light bulb.

This accumulation of energy explains why a wine glass does not smash immediately when a singer hits the right tone.

"The wine glass is gathering energy until it has enough power to break that glass," said Professor Pendry.

*Human interference*

Using low frequency electromagnetic waves, which are about 30m (100ft) long, also has a safety advantage according to Professor Pendry.

"Ordinarily if you have a transmitter operating like a mobile phone at 2GHz - a much shorter wavelength - then it radiates a mixture of magnetic and electric fields," he said.


*Plugs and cables*

Socket shortage solutions

This is a characteristic of what is known as the "far field", the field seen more than one wavelength from the device. At a distance of less than one wavelength the field is almost entirely magnetic.

"The body really responds strongly to electric fields, which is why you can cook a chicken in a microwave," said Sir John.

"But it doesn't respond to magnetic fields. As far as we know the body has almost zero response to magnetic fields in terms of the amount of power it absorbs."

As a result, the system should not present any significant health risk to humans, said Professor Soljacic.
*
Future promise*

The team from MIT is not the first group to suggest wireless energy transfer.

Nineteenth-century physicist and engineer Nikola Tesla experimented with long-range wireless energy transfer, but his most ambitious attempt - the 29m high aerial known as Wardenclyffe Tower, in New York - failed when he ran out of money.

Others have worked on highly directional mechanisms of energy transfer such as lasers.

However, unlike the MIT work, these require an uninterrupted line of sight, and are therefore not good for powering objects around the home.

Professor Soljacic and his team are now looking at refining their setup.

"This was a rudimentary system that proves energy transfer is possible. You wouldn't use it to power your laptop.

"The goal now is to shrink the size of these things, go over larger distances and improve the efficiencies," said Professor Soljacic.

The work was done in collaboration with his colleagues Andre Kurs, Aristeidis Karalis, Robert Moffatt, John Joannopoulos and Peter Fisher.

----------


## karapan

Τεχνολογίες υπάρχουν πολλές που δεν έχουμε ακόμα σε κοινή χρήση στην ανθρωπότητα. Και λέω σε κοινή χρήση γιατί σε ερευνητικά εργαστήρια (και μυστικά) είναι πολύ μπροστά μερικές τεχνολογίες.

Εδώ όμως στο θέμα της ενέργειας, μιλάμε για λόμπι, ένα από τα λίγα μεγάλα στον πολιτισμό μας. Το οποίο απλά σημαίνει ότι για να εφαρμοστεί μια νέα τεχνολογία θα πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να προωθηθεί η χρήση της μόνο μέσα από το υπάρχον λόμπι, ειδάλλως αυτό θα μπλοκάρει κάθε ελπίδα διαφορετικού τρόπου.

 ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

βέβαια δεν ξέρουν ακόμα η ασύρματη μετάδοση ρεύματος ποσο μπορεί να βλάπτει τους ανθρώπους λόγο τις έντονης ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## harrylaos

Προφανως επηρεαζει και τον ανθρωπο αλλα πιο πολυ τις ηλεκτρικες συσκευες που βρισκονται κοντα.

Παντως εχει ενδιαφερον το ολοθεμα.
Το ειχα διαβασει σε καποια πτυχιακη εργασια ενος τυπου απο το ΕΜΠ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν παρει δοξα για κατι που δεν εχουν καταφερει αυτοι πρωτοι οποτε φιλε yorgos μην αρπαζεσαι.Εαν θες και παραδειγμα να σου πω το πιο απλο,η θεωρια της σχετικοτητας δεν ηταν του Αινσταιν.....


Για να μην αναφέρεις ποιανού είναι μάλλον περιμένεις το θύμα να τσιμπήσει το δόλωμα.
Λοιπόν τσιμπάω το δόλωμα.
Και ποιανού ήτανε η θεωρία της σχετικότητας?  ::

----------


## g1zmo

> Για να μην αναφέρεις ποιανού είναι μάλλον περιμένεις το θύμα να τσιμπήσει το δόλωμα.
> Λοιπόν τσιμπάω το δόλωμα.
> Και ποιανού ήτανε η θεωρία της σχετικότητας?


*Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρής*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καταρχάς τον λέγαν Καραθεοδωρί (ζούσε στο εξωτερικό) και δεύτερον ήταν μαθηματικός και όχι φυσικός. Σαφώς βοήθησε και ο ίδιος ο Αϊνστάιν του το έχει αναγνωρίσει αλλά μη λέτε και ότι θέλετε, η θεωρία της σχετικότητας και η ειδική και η γενική είναι του Αϊνστάιν. Ο Καραθεωδορί βοήθησε στην ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας εφαρμόζοντας μαθηματικές μεθόδους αλλά και η ειδική και η γενική θεωρία της σχετικότητας (που είναι το όλο ζουμί) είναι καθαρά σύλληψη του Αϊνστάιν...




> "Το δεύτερο αντικείμενο της Φυσικής με το οποίο εμπλέκεται, ίσως και λόγω του A . Einstein , ο Καραθεοδωρή είναι η ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας. Η συμβολή του αφ’ ενός δεν είναι αμελητέα και αφ’ ετέρου η εγκυμονούσα υστεροφημία τον αναζητεί ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια ως τον πατέρα αυτής, κάτι που προσωπικά αναφέρω ως αντίληψη και ακούσματα αλλά έχω κάθε επιφύλαξη. Μπορεί ο Αϊνστάιν να συνέλαβε την ιδέα αλλά ο Καραθεοδωρή αφ’ ενός με τα μαθηματικά του τον οδηγεί στην υλοποίησή της και αφ’ ετέρου είναι αυτός που το 1924 δημοσιεύει στα πρακτικά της Πρωσικής Ακαδημίας Επιστημών εργασία του με τίτλο «Επί των αξιωμάτων της Ειδικής Θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας». Ξεκινώντας ο Καραθεοδωρή από αυτές τις απλές προτάσεις (αξιώματα) φθάνει σε γενικές εξισώσεις μετασχηματισμών των οποίων μερική περίπτωση αποτελούν οι μετασχηματισμοί της ειδικής θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας που περιγράφονται με τις εξισώσεις Lorentz – Minkowski ."


Είναι κρίμα, μιας και ο άνθρωπος έχει πολύ πλούσιο έργο, επειδή η θεωρία της σχετικότητας ακούγεται κάπως (κι επειδή υπάρχουν οι κλασικοί εθνικιστές που πιστεύουν ότι όλα τα έφτιαξαν Έλληνες κλπ), να τον ταυτίζουν μόνο με αυτή του τη δουλειά και όχι με το έργο του πχ. στη θερμοδυναμική που είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο.

----------


## yang

Ο Λιακό τελικά έχει πέραση...  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Άλλο ποιανού είναι η θεωρία και άλλο ποιός έλυνε κάποιες εξισώσεις της...
 ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Ρε πεδες αυτα τα πραγματα δεν γινονται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη
ειναι αλυσιδα

για να κανεις μια τετια θεωρια δεν ειναι απλα τα πραγματα

περασαν 3000 χρονια ερευνας για να φτασει η θεωρια εκει που εφτασε
και πολλες ωρες δουλεια απο πολλους ανθρωπους

το θεμα με την Σχετικοτητα ειχε φτασει σε ενα σημειο που εψαχνε καποιον που να ενωσει το παζλ... παντα ετσι γινετε και παντα ετσι θα ειναι...

ο καθε ενας προσθετει το λυθαρακι του

και ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα ,ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκα , τοσο εξιδυκευμενα , που δεν υπαρχουν πλεον τοσο ευκολα εφευρετες , αλλα ομαδες

ενας ή 2 αναλανβανουν μαθηματικα αλλος μηχανολογικα , αλλος τα χημεικα, αντοχη υλικων
δεν γινετε ενας ανθρωπος να τα κανει ολα απο το πουθενα

εκτος αν ειναι ο Τεσλα  ::  που και παλι και αυτος διδαχτηκε απο καπου
συνεργαστικε με ανθρωπους ειχε προσωπικο στο εργαστιριο του

οπως και το AWMN δεν εγινε απο εναν αλλα απο πολλους
καθε ενας ειναι καλος σε ενα τομεα
δικτια , προγραμματισμο , ηλεκτρολογικα , ηλεκτρονικα .... 

ενας φυσικος δεν μπορει να εφευρει μαθηματικα εργαλεια αν χρειαστει , αλλα κανεις δεν αμισβιτει την σπουδεοτητα κανενος επιστήμονα σε οποιοδιποτε τομεα, αλλο αν το συστημα των ΜΜΕ και των λομπι αναδικνιουν καποιους για να εκμεταλευτουν την δοξα τους , του χρεισιμοποιουν με λιγα λογια

Ο Τεσλα για παραδειγμα εχασε 2 Νομπελ , το ενα το πηρε ο Μαρκονι το οποιο του αφερεθηκε αργοτερα γιατι ειχε κλεψει πατεντες του Τεσλα και του Heinrich_Rudolf_Hertz ( τι να το κανεις ) για να κανει το λινκ εκεινο με την αγγλια , λες και δεν μπορουσε να τροποποιησει τα κυκλοματα του να μεταφερει φωνη ο Τεσλα απλα δεν τον ενδιεφερε αυτο τοκοματι, απο την αλλη πλευρα ο Μαρκονη μπορει να μην αξιζε Νομπελ αλλα αυτο που εκανε επισης δεν ειναι λιγο.
και το αλλο το αρνηθηκε το ιδιος ο Τεσλα γιατι του το εδωσαν μισο μισο με τον Εdison , ο τελευτεος ηταν καθαρα πρακτικος εφευρετης δεν ειχε θεωριτικο υποβαθρο , διστυχος αυτοι οι δυο αντι να γινουν συνεργατες εγιναν αντιπαλοι  ::  μεγαλη ειρωνεια.War_of_Currents



Η μεταφορα ενεργειας εχει απωλειες δεν ειναι λιγο αυτο που εκαναν οι επιστημονες αυτοι 81,4% αποδοση ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση
τα υλικα που εκαναν ειναι ακριβα , τους υπολογισμους, τις εξωμειωσεις , τα χρονια και τα βραδια που εχασαν για να γινει ο καθε ενας τους αυτο που ειναι.

----------


## Vigor

[quote=Mick Flemm]Καταρχάς τον λέγαν Καραθεοδωρί (ζούσε στο εξωτερικό) και δεύτερον ήταν μαθηματικός και όχι φυσικός. Σαφώς βοήθησε και ο ίδιος ο Αϊνστάιν του το έχει αναγνωρίσει αλλά μη λέτε και ότι θέλετε, η θεωρία της σχετικότητας και η ειδική και η γενική είναι του Αϊνστάιν. Ο Καραθεωδορί βοήθησε στην ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας εφαρμόζοντας μαθηματικές μεθόδους αλλά και η ειδική και η γενική θεωρία της σχετικότητας (που είναι το όλο ζουμί) είναι καθαρά σύλληψη του Αϊνστάιν...




> "Το δεύτερο αντικείμενο της Φυσικής με το οποίο εμπλέκεται, ίσως και λόγω του A . Einstein , ο Καραθεοδωρή είναι η ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας. Η συμβολή του αφ’ ενός δεν είναι αμελητέα και αφ’ ετέρου η εγκυμονούσα υστεροφημία τον αναζητεί ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια ως τον πατέρα αυτής, κάτι που προσωπικά αναφέρω ως αντίληψη και ακούσματα αλλά έχω κάθε επιφύλαξη. Μπορεί ο Αϊνστάιν να συνέλαβε την ιδέα αλλά ο Καραθεοδωρή αφ’ ενός με τα μαθηματικά του τον οδηγεί στην υλοποίησή της και αφ’ ετέρου είναι αυτός που το 1924 δημοσιεύει στα πρακτικά της Πρωσικής Ακαδημίας Επιστημών εργασία του με τίτλο «Επί των αξιωμάτων της Ειδικής Θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας». Ξεκινώντας ο Καραθεοδωρή από αυτές τις απλές προτάσεις (αξιώματα) φθάνει σε γενικές εξισώσεις μετασχηματισμών των οποίων μερική περίπτωση αποτελούν οι μετασχηματισμοί της ειδικής θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας που περιγράφονται με τις εξισώσεις Lorentz – Minkowski ."


Είναι κρίμα, μιας και ο άνθρωπος έχει πολύ πλούσιο έργο, επειδή η θεωρία της σχετικότητας ακούγεται κάπως (κι επειδή υπάρχουν οι κλασικοί εθνικιστές που πιστεύουν ότι όλα τα έφτιαξαν Έλληνες κλπ), να τον ταυτίζουν μόνο με αυτή του τη δουλειά και όχι με το έργο του πχ. στη θερμοδυναμική που είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο.[/quote:228n3ld0]




> *Εγκαίνια Μουσείου Καραθεοδωρή*
> *ΑΠΕ* Κυριακή, 22 Μαρτίου 2009 08:34
> Τελευταία Ενημέρωση : 22/03/2009 15:05
> 
> Παρουσία του υπουργού Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Ευριπίδη Στυλιανίδη έγιναν τα εγκαίνια του Μουσείου Καραθεοδωρή στην Κομοτηνή. Πρόκειται για ένα δημιούργημα αφιερωμένο στον κορυφαίο έλληνα μαθηματικό που μετά από επίπονες και χρόνιες προσπάθειες κατοίκων και φορέων της περιοχής, κοσμεί πλέον και επίσημα το κέντρο της Κομοτηνής.
> 
> Στην προσωπικότητα του Κωνσταντίνου Καραθεοδωρή αναφέρθηκε ο κ. Στυλιανίδης τονίζοντας ότι μετά από πολλά χρόνια επιτεύχθηκε επιτέλους να επιστρέψει η οικογένεια Καραθεοδώρη στον τόπο της.
> 
> Όπως τονίσθηκε, ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρής ήταν γιος του διπλωμάτη Στέφανου Καραθεοδωρή και της Δέσποινας Πετροκόκκινου. Γεννιέται στο Βερολίνο στις 13 Σεπτεμβρίου 1873, όπου ο πατέρας του είναι πρεσβευτής της τότε Οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας. Στο γυμνάσιο των Βρυξελλών, από όπου αποφοιτά, νιώθει στο μάθημα της γεωμετρίας ότι η σχέση του με τα μαθηματικά θα είναι δια βίου. Ένας διαγωνισμός μαθηματικών, στον οποίο καλείται η τάξη του να διαγωνιστεί επί δύο κατά σειρά χρόνια, αποδεικνύει τις μαθηματικές του ικανότητες. Αναδεικνύεται πρώτος και τις δύο χρονιές.
> ...


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------

